# Dodge -long



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Sorry this is so long 

4 month old husky/lab/GSD. He's a PITA but I will deal with it. He was supposed to be staying with me when his owners went on "vacation"(visiting family) I went and picked him up early per there request and I got there and nearly fainted. My house isn't very clean with 8 people,4 dogs, cat rabbits etc but oh my -_- there was junk everywhere!!! He was tied up outside and his chain was tangled around just junk... The town the owners lived in is generally low income and most the houses are falling down, unmoved yard in summer etc. He was so dirty as well(it's been raining) I went inside with them and it was so bad inside. I could tell they were embarrassed but it was hard not to show my emotion. They gave me a few of his things so I went to my car and put everything in. When I came back they were trying to dry him off and the poor lady was crying. Then they told me they were moving in with family and couldn't take him. Before I knew what I was saying I said "ill take him". He was on 'gravy train' dog food , he was on a chain most of the time and had no training, no shots etc. My uncle lived about 10 minutes from there house so I stopped by and gave him a bath. I got him home and he had the zoomies and knocked my dad down. Which my dad then replied "well this one must like to ram into things" which is how he got his name dodge(formally Rambo an I'm not a huge fan of that name)  Plus my grandpa had a "Chevy" before so why not stick with a vehicle theme,lol. House training isn't going to well. His has horrible poops but since I've been transitioning him to my dogs food its slowly a getting better. He Did crap all over my back seat in my car though -_- he is the energizer bunny,lol. He is also a super confident dog which is good but bad,lol. Apparently he thinks he can herd 2 full sized cranky QH mares,lol. He was on leash but running down the fence like a mad man,lol. He's also not scared to run into a lake without missing a step. So I had too leash him since he isnt a good swimmer and the water was choppy. Any some not so good pics since he never sits still


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

He's cute. Since I'm learning about dog colors, it's not brown..it's liver, and so forth. Is that piebald? Or do they say black/white?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I love the last picture.

He'll get used to being inside eventually. Or just grow up. I'm glad he found you, poor little guy.

Here's a good explanation of dog colours.

ETA: I don't think a husky x GSD x lab would result in a black and white piebald coat. That seems very border collie or pit bull to me, depending on the area.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Yea I see some type of herder but I also see a lot of the husky tendencies. A good thing is he has a pretty good recal right now  he has a thick double coat and is just "thick" if that makes since,lol.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

After a long run in a muddy field he is finally tired


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

He's so adorable! I love his colouring


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

He says thank you  















t


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition! He's a cutie.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He is cute. I agree with Amaryllis, he doesn't really look like a GSD x Lab x Husky, his coat color is off. It will be neat to see him grow up and see what he looks like. My Husky x GSD does have excellent recall though. I've always figured it is a GSD thing, she just doesn't stray far from her people. I don't trust her anywhere except my in laws property or the baseball fields but she has never actually given me any reason not to trust her.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I honestly see BC in him but eh breed doesn't matter to me  Currently the "honeymoon" is over and I want to strangle him,lol. He has got to be the hardest puppy I have personally ever owned. He literally doesn't have an off switch. The only time he calms down is if he is in his crate. I do a lot of mental & physical work. Hopefully in the next few weeks he will pick up on the routine and learn not to be so nuts,lol. He is also super mouthy so have been working on that. He's also a really bad humper so we are working on that. I was spoiled with Mia so maybe he is "normal",haha!! Caleb had chronic ear infections and was just a sick puppy so he was never crazy,lol


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> I honestly see BC in him but eh breed doesn't matter to me  Currently the "honeymoon" is over and I want to strangle him,lol. He has got to be the hardest puppy I have personally ever owned. He literally doesn't have an off switch. The only time he calms down is if he is in his crate. I do a lot of mental & physical work. Hopefully in the next few weeks he will pick up on the routine and learn not to be so nuts,lol. He is also super mouthy so have been working on that. He's also a really bad humper so we are working on that. I was spoiled with Mia so maybe he is "normal",haha!! Caleb had chronic ear infections and was just a sick puppy so he was never crazy,lol


Labs are little land sharks, but they aren't nutty. BCs and huskies, though, those can be some nutty puppies.

I think time and maturity will do the most for him, but look up It's Yer Choice and work on impulse control with him. You can teach dogs to think and settle, it's not a quick fix, but it's worth doing.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

As someone with recent BC puppy experience, the best advice I can give you is to crate him when he gets insane, and you know he's had enough physical and mental exercise. Working on teaching a settle in the house is important but when they're overtired and overstimulated they can't really do it on their own.

He's adorable.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh he is really pretty! Glad you were able to take him in  Can't wait to watch him blossom with you!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

CptJack said:


> As someone with recent BC puppy experience, the best advice I can give you is to crate him when he gets insane, and you know he's had enough physical and mental exercise. Working on teaching a settle in the house is important but when they're overtired and overstimulated they can't really do it on their own.
> 
> He's adorable.


Thank you! I felt like a "bad" puppy owner yesterday because evn after being outside for 3 hours(yard work) he was still crazy,lol. So I crated him for about an hour to give me and Mia a small break,lol. He's slowly starting to jus lay down and chew on his bone. Mia is also starting to correct him when he gets too be too much for her. Oh and he has no fears -_- took him with me to feed the horses and he went right up to them like they were other dogs,lol. He even tried to get into the pasture so I had to tie him up.lol. Our new mare isn't too dog friendly. Also we got the four wheelers out and they didnt phase him. He even got on one with me and rode around,lol. Safely of course


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

He's adorable. I love his colours and freckles. He sounds like a handful.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> Thank you! *I felt like a "bad" puppy owner yesterday because evn after being outside for 3 hours(yard work)* he was still crazy,lol. So I crated him for about an hour to give me and Mia a small break,lol. He's slowly starting to jus lay down and chew on his bone. Mia is also starting to correct him when he gets too be too much for her. Oh and he has no fears -_- took him with me to feed the horses and he went right up to them like they were other dogs,lol. He even tried to get into the pasture so I had to tie him up.lol. Our new mare isn't too dog friendly. Also we got the four wheelers out and they didnt phase him. He even got on one with me and rode around,lol. Safely of course


Sounds to me like he has a great life! I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Huskies can be piebald  Defined as more than 50% white.

That said, lab and GSD color genetics tend to be pretty dominant.




















and also what is called "splash coat".


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Got to ride on the 4-wheeler today  we train all ou dogs our to safely run by them since we camp a lot during summer and ride a lot when we are out and camping. Well he decided he wanted to ride it  I had him up with me a few days ago and he LOVED it!! I can't keep him off of it now.....oops


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So cute! I looks like he's going to fit right in.


----------

